# Ti-fecta of the Rings



## Beamhead (Sep 13, 2006)

My photographic skills are somewhat lacking.


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 13, 2006)

... but your lights do certainly compensate this well! :nana:

GREAT !!

bk


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 13, 2006)

Ahhh, yes bezels are nice!


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks Bernie.





PSM, nice lights



, look here. :naughty:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow,


Nice lights guys



I need to get sum of those A1/A3 Bezels soon!



Benny


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 13, 2006)

Beamhead said:


> Thanks Bernie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice beamhead! Very nice!


----------



## EricMack (Sep 13, 2006)

Beams, that's a better shot than I could take  

Guess you don't have to worry about the martians sneaking up on you, PSM...:laughing:


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Beamhead (Sep 13, 2006)

now give me them or leave MSaxatilus.:laughing: 

Very nice indeed.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 13, 2006)

They cost me a McLux PD 


.... but they are nice!!!


----------



## Led_Blind (Sep 13, 2006)

Bas#@rds, showing of your excess of rings to the ringless....  

Very nice collection there fellas.


----------

